# What If we Have Laws such as Saudi Arabia and Iran for Cheaters ?



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

After reading so many threads about how a cheater could destroy two families and the impact that it could have on the kids I was wondering
what if we implemented Saudi and Iran Laws with dealing with cheaters? Death or stoning. 
are we going to still have that number of cheaters ?
is the spouse going to think many many times before going into an affair?
how about the OM ow OW, is he or she going to step into that zone and risk the stones ?
the point of the law is to prevent people from cheating on their spouses and destroy a family.

what do you people think?


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

Do you think men and women get stoned equally, or just women?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

I think that if someone has a character or will to cheat they will succeed at screwing up their family regardless.


----------



## Haley (Apr 22, 2011)

Way too many sides to this issue....

I think Nader's right. It would quickly become a women's issue.

And, it'd be a hard thing to prove. What if your spouse accused you of cheating, but it's really the a case of your spouse trying to get rid of you because they're cheating themselves.

In my own case, I made a terrible mistake and cheated on my husband 25 years ago. I feel like I learned from my mistake and became a better person. I'd hate to think that I would have been killed for that mistake. (Even though I have had serious suicidal thoughts myself)

In the case of my husband....yes, I've had my moments and wanted to stone him myself. But, like the bible says, those without sin....

Even with his cheating, I'd still rather be with him than be a widow.

What about the scarlett letter system?

I think we'd all be shocked if we knew who all should be wearing a bright red A.


----------



## mr.rightaway (Apr 27, 2010)

I think governments should stay out of people's relationships. However, the cheater is putting the other person's health at risk. I would say that if it can be proven that the cheater gave their significant other an incurable disease, that cheater could be charged with assault. I would only apply this to marriages because cheating is basically a breach of contract (breaking of written vows) to cheat.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Tourchwood said:


> what if we implemented Saudi and Iran Laws with dealing with cheaters? Death or stoning.
> 
> what do you people think?


I think it's a stupid idea.

And I agree with this:



mr.rightaway said:


> I think governments should stay out of people's relationships.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I haven't had any cheaters that I wanted to keep. The best revenge is to let them dig their own pit.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Saudi Arabis does not practice stoning. They practice beheading. Malysia is is fond of penile amputation in some cases of rape. In Afghanistan adulterers can be killed any number of ways including drawn and quartering they also are ok with facial mutilation with acid against the victims of rape. And for the record it's not really against the law in Brazil for a man to kill his wife and her lover. Murder is a law but they don't bother with it. South Africa is still like that and they allow polygamy.

yaaaay humanity
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Tourchwood said:


> I was wondering
> what if we implemented Saudi and Iran Laws with dealing with cheaters? Death or stoning.


Judging by stats, I'd say the U.S. would run out of rocks.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Judging by stats, I'd say the U.S. would run out of rocks.


LOL. I was thinking the same thing. Also, the morticians would have a booming business.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Men would just fix it further so they could have more than one wife. And then go even further and outlaw lesbians, just to make sure they stay in charge of the situation.

I think it would be better to just make marriage illegal.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

The criminal justice system is already overwhelmed as it is. 

How about simply eliminating No Fault Divorce, with the adulterous party forfeiting ALL marital assets, child custody, alimony, and any claim to any retirement pay, or retirement plans, and life insurance policies. This would apply to all traditional marriages as well as common law marriages and homosexual partnerships. Make Alienation of Affection laws effective in all states and make it easier to file the suit against the guilty party by providing legal assistance. 

Until people can see that they have everything to lose and NOTHING to gain from cheating, its just going to get worse and worse.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Men would just fix it further so they could have more than one wife. And then go even further and outlaw lesbians, just to make sure they stay in charge of the situation.
> 
> I think it would be better to just make marriage illegal.


Wow. Man-Hating much? That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If you live in NC and, I believe 6 other states they have Alienation of Affection laws where you, the aggrieved party, man or woman, can sue the other man or woman (the one who clawed your spouse away) for significant money damages.

This is the real deal, the courts take this seriously. I've seen multiple hundred thousand dollar awards made. 

From about.com:
These states, as of 12/2009, are: Hawaii, Illinois, Mississippi, New Mexico, North Carolina, South Dakota, and Utah.

Go wild. Hunt down the beast and kill it with sharp sticks.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Murder still happens even with the death penalty.

Cheating still happens in these countries.

So I'm with RLD. hit the cheater in the pocket book. I think it would be awsome to have a judgement against the cheaters, especially if there wages get garnished. 
For some if the penalty, any penalty, finacial or criminal, it would help. hell any thing will help...the way sh8t is going down these days...we need some discouragement beside the immoral value that it is supposed to have.
Face it the cheater is selfish by definition, take away there money and they will freak. Take away there selfish time for them selves and put them in jail they'll realy freak.

For now the LS leaves them and they get what they want with only there own justification for not keeping their vows. I'm suprised everybody isn't cheating. The DS realy has no reprocusions...at least until they are out of the fog, but by then they are living alone in a dirty old place with a houseful of cats and cat boo. Waiting for the postman to find there old dead body laying in trash.. and yes more cat boo.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> Wow. Man-Hating much? That's just ridiculous.


No. Nothing to do with men hating.
Just that if adultery was punished, it would be skewed towards WOMEN GETTING CAUGHT because of BIOLOGY. Because guess what, women GET PREGNANT, and if they want to get un-pregnant they either deliver a baby or they get abortions. In some places, abortion is illegal and could also be punished. 

Men however, would not be caught with such evidence that could not be disputed in any way or mitigated or discredited. Except maybe DNA testing of the child. But then that leads to witness tampering which maybe puts women at risk for kidnapping and such. Or having forced procedures such as amniocentesis to prove or disprove innocence.

From a woman's perspective, biologically speaking, making adultery a punishable crime is just bad news. She could get raped or even prostituted out and then if she complained, trumped up charges of adultery. 

Why anyone would want such a law is beyond me.


----------



## mr.rightaway (Apr 27, 2010)

There are too many laws for everything now and I think it's getting to the point where the law is being used as more of an enslavement and revenge/punishment system than anything that actually has merit. I feel sorry for those who truly need the system versus the petty arguments between people that clog up the courts (run to daddy syndrome). There should be little if any laws governing personal relationships between two people. If you already know that you have myriad ways of going around your partner (there are so many "outs" to being in a relationship), you are already not fully invested in making the relationship a success. I think having all these "outs" is actually destructive. 

We need to teach people how to handle problems as adults and not run to the courts for every little problem. This is not to say that even if protections weren't there that two people wouldn't work out in the end, and no one should have to be miserable their entire life, etc., but then...don't get married in the first place. 

If I know that I will be put under all these rules and regulations, especially now that all the states are no-fault states, I would have to be insane to even begin a relationship. It makes it LESS likely to work on a relationship, not more. The idea that such laws against cheating would be preventative to this behavior are naive at best.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I couldn't love a woman who stayed with me out of fear of punishment. I mean, what are we? The god damn dark ages?


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

if we had those laws my kids would be orphans, which of course would be even more devastating to them then anything.
my state is an alientation of affection state, and i would LOVE to drag hubbys last EA there, i do not wish my one one mistake, or see his first EA or EA/PA in court, in case he tried to turn it around, i have proof, he does not, but do i really want to do that to myself? i should say i have proof of his last ea he has nothing.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

As angry as I was when I first found out, I couldn't have my kids watch their mother get stoned to death - that's just sick.
She did what she did, we're trying to R - if it doesn't work, then so be it. I'll take the kids and walk.
But capital punishment? no f*****g way - not for anything less than a total disregard for human life.


----------



## npss (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm a muslim and believe stoning is not the way to go.

I think that something perhaps pushes the other person to cheat, maybe they are unhappy, or maybe they are just immoral.

What is needed is communication between the husband and wife so that they can talk about issues before one or the other is pushed to cheat.

Just a thought.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Do you have ANY idea what happens in the case of stoning? It is as barbaric as it gets. It shouldn't be a punishment for anything.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> . It shouldn't be a punishment for anything.


I apologise - I actually meant capital punishment as itself. Stoning is barbaric and shouldn't be used for anything, I agree. Sorry I didn't clarify.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

npss said:


> I'm a muslim and believe stoning is not the way to go.
> 
> I think that something perhaps pushes the other person to cheat, maybe they are unhappy, or maybe they are just immoral.
> 
> ...


No one is pushed to cheat. Cheating is a choice.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

lordmayhem said:


> No one is pushed to cheat. Cheating is a choice.


Yup. Nobody puts a gun to someones head and says now go out and cheat. It's a choice plain and simple. Also, there are no "reasons" for cheating, only excuses.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I think it's ironic that some places where stoning and death are acceptable punishments are some of the same places where men are allowed to have multiple wives...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I remember back in the 80's I had an assignment in Houston. I always read the crime pages. Just a thing I do. I noticed case after case of man or woman (mostly women, to be fair) where the charge was something like unintentional manslaughter or death by misadventure with a gun or a lower felony gun death. And in almost every case the sentence was 10 years suspended. 

Which seemed very odd since Houston leads the country in capital sentencing or it did. So I started to ask around in the DA's office and it turned out these were all cases where the woman (and occasionally the man) literally came home to discover their spouse in bed in flagrante delicto bare ass the lord with some cheatin **** or hung hunk..and she pulls out her purse pistol and lets him have it. Right there. Toss the **** her clothes, kick her ass in the street and call 911.

See it sort of wasn't a crime in those circumstances.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't think criminal punishment should occur for infidelity.

I do think that civil liability should be in place though. It should also be a huge factor in spousal support and division of property, IMHO.


----------



## bangun (Oct 20, 2010)

I am asian and Muslims, in my view... arabia and iran to adopt Islamic law. in the history of Islam rarely stoning because the process is not easy. 
1. There should be a female witness as many as 4 people for physical affair. Is there a physical affair is viewed by 4 women? so very rarely. 
so it is usually because consciousness admitted.


----------



## ahhhmaaaan! (Mar 26, 2011)

Although I do agree that cheating spouses should be held a little more responsible for their infidelity- maybe a forfeiture of mutual assets or something along them lines- this idea you propose is like saying that he have to give up some of our precious and important civil liberties for the sake of domestic protection and safety- not a very good idea.


----------



## sam83 (Jul 23, 2011)

hello guys this my first thread here I'm an Arabian guy from Egypt so sorry in advance for any language mistakes.


I started look for infidelity sites after my girlfriend left me to another guy I had previous idea about differences between the two cultures through some Hollywood movies and reading books but I didn't thought It's that much till I read ur stories here and in many other sites how the hell u can live with that guys

I can tell u all for sure that there's no death penalty for cheaters in Egypt or any other Arabian country and yes there are some double standards on the law but what u should know the most that cheaters here face a really hard time and the women can give their cheating husbands a hell of time talking the children for full custody the house we don't do the splitting stuff and money thing but he pays alimony and child support for the rest of his life and an exact amount of money stated in the marriage certificate and even the wife makes more money than him or have any amount of money he can't touch her money and still have to pay or go to prison for a really long time we don't have prenup but the wife can give away what she wants.

cheater wives sure face harder times as if the guy catch his wife in bed with other man he can kill them both and call 122 (our 911) and give them the address and have a nice drink till they arrive and he'll be free in no time but of course some guys try to fake this to kill their wives but CSI can prove this and they go to prison 

If he is not the killing type guy he report adultery against his wife and the address she meets her lover in next time they together they got caught and they both face 3 years in prison and if the OM married his wife can make to as told before and the cheater wife looses all rights like custody and alimony and the house so despite the fact that men can kill their cheating wives while women can't they both suffer big time in affair consequences and that's give us a great relief 

reconciliation is not an option few women accept it and almost all men won't so say bye to ur marriage, ur stuff, ur house and get ready to see ur kids once a week or even never and of course u can kiss ur whole family and friends goodbye and here again it sometimes more for women but men also face it at some level 

we almost got no kids out marriage and the relationships are emotional rather than physical and cheating outside marriage will be almost emotional too so it might be hurting but not really destroying 

I'm sorry for u all guys and girls facing all this I even forgot about my ex reading ur stories and felt so sorry most of them went unpunished or even u have to see them around and try to make things work I can't understand but again we re from two different environments and cultures 

P.S I don't know how movies show Cairo now but we don't live in desert or ride camels we just deal with live in different ways


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I had an Egyptian friend when I lived in Beijing.
It turned out her husband made her leave their child at home alone sleeping while they went out for diplomatic dinners and other engagements. Then she also told me she did not want to have another baby but her husband took her to the doctor and they had her IUD forcibly removed. The Chinese doctor even berated her for not wanting to have another baby since she could and so many Chinese women only allowed to have 1, what was her problem. She was very impressed when I left my alcoholic husband to return back to the US, child on my hip and bag in my hand. My friends from other countries asked how can you do this? I said, I am an American, and I have freedom to choose for myself. My husband can't tell me what to do while he stays out drinking and when he's home endangers my child and then makes fun of me in public. It's different in America. Until they showed me their amazement that I could leave, I really did not understand how easy I had it, stroke of luck geographically, in terms of being born in a specific lat-lon location.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

So basically in Egypt cheaters are punished financially which is how it is supposed to be. Imagine if they had to pay child support/alimony for the rest of their life here in N.A. I wonder how fast the affair partner would leave the cheater.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

notreadytoquit said:


> So basically in Egypt cheaters are punished financially which is how it is supposed to be. Imagine if they had to pay child support/alimony for the rest of their life here in N.A. I wonder how fast the affair partner would leave the cheater.


LOL. That's basically what has happened in my case. And one of the affair partners is still hanging on to the estranged husband. I honestly don't know why the 27 year old hangs on to a 47 year old man having to pay alimony. She has both of them in so much trouble until I believe an old adage adage might apply. "Misery loves company."


----------



## sam83 (Jul 23, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I had an Egyptian friend when I lived in Beijing.
> It turned out her husband made her leave their child at home alone sleeping while they went out for diplomatic dinners and other engagements. Then she also told me she did not want to have another baby but her husband took her to the doctor and they had her IUD forcibly removed. The Chinese doctor even berated her for not wanting to have another baby since she could and so many Chinese women only allowed to have 1, what was her problem. She was very impressed when I left my alcoholic husband to return back to the US, child on my hip and bag in my hand. My friends from other countries asked how can you do this? I said, I am an American, and I have freedom to choose for myself. My husband can't tell me what to do while he stays out drinking and when he's home endangers my child and then makes fun of me in public. It's different in America. Until they showed me their amazement that I could leave, I really did not understand how easy I had it, stroke of luck geographically, in terms of being born in a specific lat-lon location.


I don't know how did she take that but I can tell u she is not doing good for herself but lots of women all over the world live in denial for sometime but if she took him to court she will kick sh*t ouf of him no doubt of that he is a real piece of sh*t and he goes far as she didn't stood him yet


----------



## sam83 (Jul 23, 2011)

notreadytoquit said:


> So basically in Egypt cheaters are punished financially which is how it is supposed to be. Imagine if they had to pay child support/alimony for the rest of their life here in N.A. I wonder how fast the affair partner would leave the cheater.


financially, lose kids, lose family and friends respect forever and as I said before sometimes go to prison


----------



## sam83 (Jul 23, 2011)

and this in Egypt and all Arabian countries death penalties may be applied in rape cases and only to the rapist not the victim of course


----------



## sam83 (Jul 23, 2011)

So any ideas please why the laws in most of your countries don't give cheaters hard time they even can get everything that's what I can't understand


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

sam83 said:


> financially, lose kids, lose family and friends respect forever and as I said before sometimes go to prison


And out of those things you pointed out losing your kids and you honour are the big ones. You can't buy family and respect. Just ask Tiger Woods. You can buy someone that can play the role of a wife. I think they are called prostitutes, call girls and few other names.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

sam83 said:


> So any ideas please why the laws in most of your countries don't give cheaters hard time they even can get everything that's what I can't understand


Because lawyers are greedy and with this no fault crap the can process more divorces at the same time and still charge you the insane fees.


----------



## sam83 (Jul 23, 2011)

notreadytoquit said:


> And out of those things you pointed out losing your kids and you honour are the big ones. You can't buy family and respect. Just ask Tiger Woods. You can buy someone that can play the role of a wife. I think they are called prostitutes, call girls and few other names.


we might be so called third world yet I can play PES 2011 on my PS3 and watch Harry potter and deathly hallows part 2 two days before USA (opening at Egypt was 13th July) and rest assure that if my wife ever tried to cheat I can give her what she deserve :smthumbup:


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Ain't no way that our politicians would ever vote to have those laws enacted for their names would be the first ones on the beheading list - although that would be one way to achieve term limits.


----------



## sam83 (Jul 23, 2011)

notreadytoquit said:


> Because lawyers are greedy and with this no fault crap the can process more divorces at the same time and still charge you the insane fees.


but lawyers can work only through laws and if laws beat the cheater the lawyer won't be able to do much right ??


----------



## sam83 (Jul 23, 2011)

morituri said:


> Ain't no way that our politicians would ever vote to have those laws enacted because their names would be the first ones on the beheading list.


you're right man


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

and who do you think creates the laws here in Canada and US? They make what's more convenient for them to get the $$$ faster. They don't give a rat's a$$ what happens to you, me or any of our families.


----------



## sam83 (Jul 23, 2011)

notreadytoquit said:


> and who do you think creates the laws here in Canada and US? They make what's more convenient for them to get the $$$ faster. They don't give a rat's a$$ what happens to you, me or any of our families.


damn them for this so why don't everyone just marry with a prenup to protect himself in the future :scratchhead:


----------



## sam83 (Jul 23, 2011)

One more thing please guys why every state has its own laws and is this in USA only or in other countries as well right here all the country have the same laws for everything


----------

